# BMW Icon Screen Prints Series



## marysia (Mar 12, 2015)

A friend has launched a project featuring a collection of serigraph prints that illustrate some of the world's most iconic automobiles. Super cool posters. I thought some of you may find it interesting!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nomo/auto-icon-screen-prints/description_a_


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Are they for sale??


----------



## marysia (Mar 12, 2015)

hey, yes! They are on sale on Kickstarter for the next 44 hours !


----------



## Balzac (Mar 21, 2013)

marysia said:


> hey, yes! They are on sale on Kickstarter for the next 44 hours !


How do I find them on kickstarter?


----------



## marysia (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh sorry ! here is a link :
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nomo/auto-icon-screen-prints
Once you click "back this project" you can choose which print you want . I just saw he added new car brands to the poster series.


----------



## Balzac (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

